# What shoes to wear while turning wood?



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

I recently bought a new lathe….Rikon 70-220vsr. I have only used it maybe 4 hrs. Runs and functions 
Very well. So far…later on when I have really got to know this lathe I will give a review for
All the members.
Meanwhile. My question is
What is a good …well supported strong yet comfy shoe or boot….for
Standing at a lathe all day or for hrs at a time for the firsttime now that
I am retired …
I know I cannot continue on wearing my fairly new running shoes…like 
I did yesterday.
And I need a special softer yet supporting rug will help also

Thanks for your assistaance.

Mike

Gator9t9


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

A non-fatigue mat or soft rug works wonders. As for shoes, I usually turn barefoot or in sandals 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I use a fatigue mat, too. Old house slippers - EZ off/on.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

How sharp are your chisles? Have you ever dropped one? *I* would wear a pair of *Redwing* safety toe boots. They have both fiberglass and full steel toe shoes & boots.

M


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Whatever I happen to have on at the time. No special shoes for turning, they just have to be comfortable like running shoes or trail shoes. No flip flops, no protection. Work boot are too clunky for shop work for this old boy. Just a soft standing mat.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't have a lathe …....... yet  But I do have shop shoes - a pair of Rockport work shoes. They're comfortable, with a specially cushioned sole. They're also waterproof, but that helps when I walk the dog. They are thick leather that will offer some protection from an errant tool drop. They've obtained a really cool patina from sawdust and what ever else I've spilled or drop on them including glue and oil. I always wear them in the shop. Highly recommended.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

My tools are pretty sharp….....I think I would rather lose a toe than re-grind

Ha ha

Mike

Gator9t9


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

So I think fatigue mat is a consensus item for my old 70 yr old feet….

And Rockford shoes are prettycomfy…......too

I will check them out

Thanks alll

Mike

Gator9t9


----------



## DwightC (Apr 10, 2016)

Hmm. Not sure how much difference it makes.

Personally, I've never bothered with safety toes for woodworking. Close toed shoes/boots, sure. The anti-fatigue mat, for sure. If you get tired, take a break. Generally you're shifting gears when you're turning, anyway-roughing something out, sanding, sharpening, fine work, etc.-and it's a good idea to take a break when you go from one thing to another. Clears the brain and reprograms the hands. Not to mention taking a load off your feet.

Just my thoughts. YMMV.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> A non-fatigue mat or soft rug works wonders.
> 
> - MrUnix


+1


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Just remember…no white shoes after Labor Day. But seriously, comfortable footwear is a must, and I prefer boots. That keeps all the wood chips off my socks.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I have rubber mats in front of my tools, and I wear Merrell Jungle Mocs. I've tried a lot of different footwear in the shop, and Jungle Mocs have been my favorite by far. Great support for extensive standing, and easy on/off for trips into the house.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks to all the comedians…...very funny….


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

It's a perfectly fine question. Boots keep shavings out of your socks, but they're generally less comfortable.

Me, I wear leather soled dress shoes every day. It's made my feet tougher so I've never felt the need for mats or cushions. Maybe not much help.

I will add that I really like boots with smooth soles and smooth heels, since they don't track dirt or sawdust easily. Keeps the Mrs. happy.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just turned these little legs and I sat in a damn chair.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I wear flip flops. The shavings cover my feet but I've lived through worse.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Sandals here too unless its snowing out. You can also set up a comfy bench/chair in front of it as well.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Vote number 2017 for mats.

I buy the horse stall mats for my shop. They are about an inch thick, about four feet wide and six feet long. They run about forty each. I have about five and would like to add five more soon. Eventually, I would cover my entire shop floor with them. They protect feet and make a huge difference in foot comfort at the end of the day.

For the areas for which I don't already have horse mats, I have other mats. For example, a three by six foot one in front of the cabinet saw. A heavy one in front of the lath and a light on in front of the jointer.

At the end of the day, I feel pretty good.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks so much. For the great suggestions and the humor
Was surely very nice…

Take care

Keep the chips flying

Mike

Gator9t9


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Recommended by my podiatrist for all day… hiking shoes. They are solid and don't give.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Crocs.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Cross training shows. A bit firmer than running shows, but soft enough I don't need fatigue mats to trip over and sweep around. They breathe well keeping my feet dry.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Z-COILS, they are like walking on air. The wife and I are both Nurses, 12 hour shifts in the ER and OR were torture until we discovered the Z-COIL brand. Now we can handle those long hours without to much difficulty. $200- $300 but worth every penny of it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I also vote for the mat.

Since you are a woodworker, maybe you should give this a try:


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> Crocs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


This is what I do as well - basement shop, easy on/off and keeps me from dragging sawdust all over the house. Super comfy, and I'm now wearing them out of the house when I run errands or go out for dinner. Yep, that comfy, and I don't care that I look like the obligatory tool that wears them that I used to poke fun at. I even wear them with contrasting socks.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I buy the cheap floor mats from Harbor Freight when they are on sale (which is every month). I wear tennis shoes, but that's because I come from a tradition of wear shoes in the shop.

Hrmmm… They sell closed toe crocs under 'business professional shoes'.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

These will protect each and everyone of your little piggies…
.
.








.
.
.
.
BOOTS are always a good choice, and they also offer ankle protection…
.








.
.

But me? I wear Rockport Eurekas. It's pretty much the only shoes I buy for the past 6 or 7 years. Most comfortable shoes I have ever worn ! They last me about a year or a year and a half and I buy them on Ebay for about $60. 
.
.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Joe in Ga.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Talk about a spring in your step:
http://www.zcoil.com/how-it-works/










Thanks mudflap4869


----------

